# Vegetarian with a high metabolism



## agallant97 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hello.

I'm new to this whole weight gain thing. for the past 3 years now ive been a strict vegetarian (I still eat eggs and drink milk). I started as a vegan, and while I'm not here to judge, that diet simply did not work for me as it does for some people. I lost a tonne of weight, felt physically ill and tired constantly and had trouble even doing the most basic fitness routines (after climbing and flight of stairs at college, I'd feel like i was about to pass out).

I then became a vegetarian instead, and since to then I feel a lot healthier however I'm still struggling to put on weight.

I've always been skinny, but recent circumstances have made me focus more on myself. I want to be healthier, successful and (as vein as it sounds) look good.

I'm currently 19, 5'11" and weigh around 9 and a half stone. I'm at the very bottom end of a healthy weight.

I am aiming to be around 10.5 stone to 11 stone by summer, and I want that surfers body.

Currently I eat around 3000 calories per day, but it just doesn't seem to be making a difference. I also have to compete with a very fast metabolism. most diet plans ive found either cater to people with fast metabilsms, or vegetarians. not both.

I was wondering then, if somebody could help me with my diet plan, and a workout routine (I don't have a gym membership and I am VERY short on cash right now)

I'm so dedicated to improving my fitness that im contemplating adding fish or meat back into my diet, although if I did this i would still be conscious to eat responsibly and not over indulge myself on meat and fish.

Any help would be great.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

From a gaining weight point of view it's as simple as eating more calories. Don't feel all of your foods need to be 'healthy' to achieve this.

What weight training equipment do you have?


----------



## agallant97 (Dec 2, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> From a gaining weight point of view it's as simple as eating more calories. Don't feel all of your foods need to be 'healthy' to achieve this.
> 
> What weight training equipment do you have?


 None is the issue, I can't afford a gym membership or weight training equipment, so for the most part ive been relying on bodyweight and lifting just generally heavy things... not ideal I know. once I have my finances in order a gym membership is going to be a priority


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

agallant97 said:


> None is the issue, I can't afford a gym membership or weight training equipment, so for the most part ive been relying on bodyweight and lifting just generally heavy things... not ideal I know. once I have my finances in order a gym membership is going to be a priority


 Keep an eye on places like free-cycle for weights.

Find a park where you can do chin-ups. Push-ups of different types you can do at home. If you Google/YouTube search for bodyweight routines you'll get some ideas.


----------

